# VOTE in the Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Halloween Design Contest!



## Justin (Oct 31, 2015)

We just recently hosted an *Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Halloween Design Contest* for Canadians over at Animal Crossing World with prizes from Nintendo of Canada, and now it's time to crown the ultimate winner! *Head over to Animal Crossing World to place your vote in the top five for your favourite Halloween design.* All countries are welcome to vote!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 31, 2015)

cool
wish i was candian *criez


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 31, 2015)

why cant I be in canada!!!  Lucky canadians


----------



## cosmia (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks so much again for hosting this contest! I'm currently in second place :3 (My entry is #4) 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2015)

TBH, I don't like all the entries. But i'm going with the one that has the most votes.


----------



## cosmia (Oct 31, 2015)

I just noticed that the person in first place says they live in Japan on their miiverse page ;\


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2015)

cosmia said:


> I just noticed that the person in first place says they live in Japan on their miiverse page ;\



You can have a Japanese 3DS or something and still live in another country. I've already checked it with them.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

2nd is the best 5th is the worst

so how is 5th winning?

- - - Post Merge - - -

note: I'm joking with the question, but I seriously consider it the worst by far

pattern additions are nice but far too crudely drawn for my tastes

also, I'm just not a fan of that sort of wallpaper repetition


----------



## cosmia (Oct 31, 2015)

I really love Entry #1 and it doesn't have many votes. It all comes down to different tastes I guess! Plus I'm sure people are asking their family members to throw in a vote here and there, I know I have been haha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 31, 2015)

I just noticed 2 entries are by people with the same name

I mean you can tell they're different people via Miiverse posts, but still


----------



## cornimer (Oct 31, 2015)

Congratulations everyone!  I like #2 the best but they are all good.


----------



## cosmia (Oct 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I just noticed 2 entries are by people with the same name
> 
> I mean you can tell they're different people via Miiverse posts, but still



Yup, there's two Jess's. I'm one of them


----------



## Goth (Oct 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> We just recently hosted an *Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Halloween Design Contest* for Canadians over at Animal Crossing World with prizes from Nintendo of Canada, and now it's time to crown the ultimate winner! *Head over to Animal Crossing World to place your vote in the top five for your favourite Halloween design.* All countries are welcome to vote!



Stop advertising animal crossing world site

jk but I will vote


----------



## Sona (Nov 1, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> 2nd is the best 5th is the worst
> 
> so how is 5th winning?
> 
> ...



Preachhh.

I'm definitely biased towards Zandy's entry, and all the entries are good! But that one I feel isn't quite the best as well >o<


----------



## cosmia (Nov 1, 2015)

It's a little odd how they have so many votes compared to the others, to be honest. Hopefully there's nothing sketchy going on... (changing IPs, using proxies) siiiiigh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Either way I'm happy that us Canadians were finally able to enter a contest!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2015)

cosmia said:


> It's a little odd how they have so many votes compared to the others, to be honest. Hopefully there's nothing sketchy going on... (changing IPs, using proxies) siiiiigh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Either way I'm happy that us Canadians were finally able to enter a contest!!



It's possible, but there's not really a ton we could do about it in the end realistically. It blocks from the same IP by default but if people use proxies or whatnot then...


----------



## cosmia (Nov 1, 2015)

Justin said:


> It's possible, but there's not really a ton we could do about it in the end realistically. It blocks from the same IP by default but if people use proxies or whatnot then...



Yeah that's true. Totally don't wanna accuse anyone of cheating but maybe if you have another AC World/BellTree Poll, it would be a good idea to have a BellTree username be one of the requirements to vote.  That would also stop people from getting everyone they know (who don't even play AC) to vote, so that way it's more of a community vote instead of a popularity contest. hahaha. I'm super tired and running off 5 hours of sleep so sorry if I'm not making sense :3


----------



## windfall (Nov 1, 2015)

cosmia said:


> Yup, there's two Jess's. I'm one of them



And I'm the other 
*fistbump* 

Just blessed with a common name haha x) 

Thanks for the contest Justin!! 

And Nintendo Canada!! I like how Canada is getting some love, we are so often forgotten :B


----------



## Zandy (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you Justin (any everyone else involved behind the scenes with this contest).  It's a honour to have been chosen amoungst the other entries.  The ones that I saw were amazing and I was rather surprised that I got picked in comparison xD.  I especially liked both Jess' entries.  #4 was adorable seeing Kiki as a fortune teller and Chief in the background with those cute glasses with the overall Halloween party atmosphere.  $2 was stellar too with the lighting and the graveyard theme.

Regardless, I can't wait to get HHD in the future (hopefully for Christmas when I get a little Christmas break, haha ).


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

i like entry #1 the best imo. i don't know why it has the least votes.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i like entry #1 the best imo. i don't know why it has the least votes.



agreed! it's definitely the scariest and eeriest of the options.


----------



## Sona (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i like entry #1 the best imo. i don't know why it has the least votes.



I like that one too! It's cute *^*

I don't know why enter 5 has the most


----------



## cosmia (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck, everyone! I didn't know that voting was open all week


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck to everyone!~ The entries are lovely! >//v/< I had to go with #1 though! <3


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 2, 2015)

I too voted for no.1.  I liked 1 and 5 the best- they both creeped me out the most.  It was tough to pick between them.  

In the end, I went with no.1 bc I was filled with dread as to what might be about to happen...


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 3, 2015)

I voted for#1 but wow they were ALL really good!!!


----------

